# Altium Designer Versión 16



## joryds (Oct 1, 2015)

En esta nueva versión que llegara pronto, podemos destacar varias actualización y mejoras que ire denotando mas adelante

Limites Visuales para el ruteo Con esta herramienta me dejaron sin palabras






Ahora Altium con Asistente para Generación de Modelo 3D


----------



## joryds (Jun 13, 2016)

Actualización de mis librerías para Altium 16.1.9 con punto de estaño usando SolidWorks 2016 SP3


----------

